Ask HN: Is Reno the next Austin for tech workers? - dawhizkid
======
dawhizkid
In theory, it seems like it would make sense for Reno to grow into a tech hub
over the next 10 years. Pros: close to Bay Area, next to Lake Tahoe, no state
income tax, huge long-term investments from Apple/Tesla, lower cost of living.
Cons: transit options outside of driving between Bay Area/Reno are not great
(could be solved by more frequent airline shuttle service)

